# Illness benefit finished, can I get Disability Allowance



## LiamJB (21 Apr 2010)

Was claiming UA for two years and have been on illness benefit for one year and the payments have stopped. The illness was due to a kidney disorder which has finally resolved itself. Unfortunately in the meantime I've been told that I need a hip replacement and the specialist has said that this should be done within the next three months. Can I go on Disability Allowance? I only have two years stamps up to 1999 when I went on Illness Benefit.


----------



## gipimann (21 Apr 2010)

You can apply for Disability Allowance, entitlement is based on medical criteria and a means test.

If you have no income at the moment, you may qualify for Supplementary Welfare Allowance from the CWO at your local health centre.  It's also a means-tested payment, if you qualify, it can be paid until a decision is made on your Disability Allowance claim.


----------



## LiamJB (21 Apr 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## LiamJB (11 May 2010)

Am filling out the DA1 form. As a seperated man, not receiving maintenance and with no children, do I fill out part 7?


----------



## Welfarite (11 May 2010)

Is that teh part about dependents? If so, and you have none, stroke it out as you're not claiming for any.


----------



## LiamJB (11 May 2010)

No, this is about "Your spouse's or Partner's details". I don't receive any maintainance.


----------



## Black Sheep (11 May 2010)

As you are separated there is no spouse or partner, is there?  Part 1 asks if you are single, married, separated etc.


----------



## LiamJB (11 May 2010)

Thanks Black Sheep.


----------

